# Older Dog With Hip Issues.



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Deputy is a 75lb, 7 year old, Catahula X Lab. For the last two winters he has been having issues with his hips. Pain upon sitting/standing, getting bumped in the back half by us or the other dogs, etc. Vet put him on 50mg of Tramadol every 8 hours when he hips are bugging him. Since the temp dropped in the last two days, we have had to start the pills again. 

He was hit by a car before we owned him (owner said her husband accidentally backed over him with a truck) and that has contributed to the problem. Other then the greying and the hips, he has not slowed down a bit. 

Vet gave us two options, the pills or surgery. Surgery is costly and at his age she didn't want to risk it unless absolutely necessary. He is at a healthy weight and everything else is normal (had a check up several months ago, everything fine). 

Has anyone found any OTC joint supplements that actually work?


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Use glucosamine plus omega-3, any one will work that's for dogs and I would also look into using rimadyl. You will have to get the liver values checked every so often since its an nsaid but it works great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Advanced Cetyl M, Next Level Joint Fluid, little ginger root in food


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Flax seed or flax oil, both can be found at walmart in the vitamin area near pharmacy, fish oil and MSM , you can add these to his food..MSM is for horses, TSC carries it...I used this combo along with once a day adult asprin for a Doe my husband got me fro my birthday, turned out she was CAE positive and already in a lot of pain. but bred...(we were pretty new to goats and so Hubby had no idea there was something wrong with her) .We kept Rose as comfortable as we could through out her pregnacy...she did very well on these,...
best wishes


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies! I will look into them and see which will work best for him.


----------

